# Logo für Terrarium Steuerung



## Spartiaten (20 September 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu auf dem Forum, Grund dafür ist meine Begeisterung vom Siemens Logo. Habe bereits eine Steuerung aber nun geht es ins feinere Detail.
Fakt ist das ich eh ein neues Logo brauche den mit meinem altem 0BA1.LB11 230AC werde ich nicht mehr weit kommen. Meine Frage ist ob ich dann eine 12V Variante nutzen sollte da ich nachher noch Temperaturfühler und EVG für Dämerungsschaltung einsetze oder reicht eine 230V Variante? Wären später noch Temperaturfühler und Füllstandsanzeige benötigt. Digital oder Analog was ist wo möglich?
Nun habe ich einige Steuerungen schon gebastelt die ich nacheinander hier reinstelle um eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge zu erhalten. 
Zur Anmerkung: Habe mir das Logo im Selbststudium beigebracht und bin noch nicht so allwissend. 

Nun zu meinem ersten Problem:
Die FL Beleuchtung sollte vom März bis Ende Oktober normal von 09:00-22:00 in Betrieb sein
Dan ab 1. November bis ende November jeden Tag 10min Kürzer brennen. Dass heisst morgens 5min weniger und abends 5min weniger.
Vom 1.Dezember bis ende Januar 11:20-19:40
Dann vom 1. Februar das ganze wieder rückwärts?
Wie stelle ich das an? Mittels Einschalt- Ausschaltverzögern? Aber wie bringe ich das ganze dazu jeden tag 5 min pro Relais dazu zu zählen? Oder gibt’s andere Vorschläge?
Habe mein angefangener Schaltplan im Anhang. 

Danke für eure Mithilfe:TOOL:


----------



## Verpolt (21 September 2010)

Hallo,




> Die FL Beleuchtung sollte vom März bis Ende Oktober normal von 09:00-22:00 in Betrieb sein
> Dan ab 1. November bis ende November jeden Tag 10min Kürzer brennen. Dass heisst morgens 5min weniger und abends 5min weniger.
> Vom 1.Dezember bis ende Januar 11:20-19:40
> Dann vom 1. Februar das ganze wieder rückwärts?



Da gibts ne Jahresschaltuhr im Logo-Editor.

Mit der solltest Du das realisieren können.


LG


----------



## Spartiaten (21 September 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Nun ja das mit dem Jahreskalender habe ich bereits. Nur eben ist jetzt meine Frage ob ich für jeden Tag wo ich 10min verkürzen möchte eine seperate Jahreszeitschaltuhr programmieren muss, oder ob eine reicht und dies durch ein Option möglich ist vortlaufend die Zeit zu kürzen. Also das jeder Tag um 10min verkürzt wird.


----------



## Spartiaten (24 September 2010)

Nun finde ich jetzt schade dass hier praktisch keine Unterstützung kommt
Ich habe die Zeit genutz um die meisten meiner Fragen selbst zu beantworten.
Ich hoffe jetzt aber dass ich noch für meine aktuell Frage eine passende Antwort bekomme.
Wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen, wenn das Licht jeden Tag um 5 min verzögert einschalten soll. Z.B Montag 10:00, DI 10:05, MI 10:10, DO 10:15, Fr 10:20?
Wird doch sciher einen einfacheren Weg geben als für jeden Tag eine Jahres und Tageszeitschaltuhr zu schalten???


----------



## Niemur (28 September 2010)

Spartiaten schrieb:


> Nun finde ich jetzt schade dass hier praktisch keine Unterstützung kommt
> (...)
> Wird doch sciher einen einfacheren Weg geben als für jeden Tag eine Jahres und Tageszeitschaltuhr zu schalten???


 
Jou, den gibt es!

Ich hab Deine Uhr fertig programmiert! Es fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. In der Simulation funktioniert sie jedenfalls.

Da ich die Programmierung während meiner Freizeit durchführe möchte ich noch ein wenig um Geduld bitten. Ich muß noch die Bedienungsanleitung schreiben, die ich Dir mit samt des Programmfiles zu mailen werde.

Wie Du schriebst bist du nicht so firm in der Logoprogrammierung. Um Dir Deine Fragen zu beantworten habe ich mich hingesetzt und mal ein wenig getestet. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es ein wenig tricky ist. Da dachte ich mir bevor ich das alles hier erklären soll, mach ich es doch gleich fertig.

Zur Funktion für November und Februar:

Ich starte einen Impulsgeber (ID=10ms, IP=10ms) gebe die Impulse parallel auf drei Vorwärts/Rückwärtszähler Den Ersten stoppe ich nach 5 Impulsen. und resete ihn, wenn die Laufzeit für den Tag abgelaufen ist. Der zweite Zähler addiert dadurch jeden Tag 5 Impulse hinzu. Der dritte Zähler läuft von 155 (Startwert) rückwärts und zieht so jeden Tag 5 Impulse ab. Diese beiden Zähler werden resetet durch ein negiertes Signal der Jahreszeitschaltuhr. Der Ausgang Q1 wird durch eine Ein/Ausschaltverzögerung angesteuert. Bei der Einschaltverzögerung klickt man auf "Verweis" und wählt den zweiten Zähler aus und bei der Ausschaltverzögerung wählt man den dritten Zähler aus. Diese Bedingung gilt für "November". Für "Februar" ist es entsprechend andersrum.

Für November und Februar braucht man jeweils eine Jahres- und Wochenzeitschaltuhr!


Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## Spartiaten (28 September 2010)

Boa jetzt bin ich aber baff.
Hej weis jetzt nicht was ich sagen soll, aber ich finde es echt lieb von dir, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst.
Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Schaltung. Tönt echt interessant. Sowas mit den Impulsgeber habe ich mal beim googeln gefunden. Aber selbst nie hinbekommen, geschweige von den Verweis eingeben. Wie macht man das?
Ich freue mich schon darauf 

Grüsse


----------



## Niemur (30 September 2010)

Hallo Spartiaten,

Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch festgestellt. Solltest Du die Uhr mitten im Feb oder Nov in Betrieb nehmen, dann fehlen die Impulse für die bereits vergangenen Tage. Eine Logo mit Pufferbatterie lässt die Uhren zwar weiterlaufen aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Programm ohne Betriebsspannung weiter läuft. Deshalb baue ich noch eine Sync. funktion ein. Außerdem denke ich, dass es von Vorteil ist, wenn man die Schaltzeiten bei Bedarf auf dem Display sieht.

Dazu noch mal eine Frage an die Community:

Kann man die Schaltzeiten einer Wochen- und Jahreszeitschaltuhr auch ohne Copmputer und Programmierkabel über die Cursortasten an der Logo einstellen?

Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## Spartiaten (30 September 2010)

Hmm ob die Programme weiterlaufen weis ich jetzt auch nicht, aber die Schaltuhren kann man manuell verstellen, bei der Logo. 
Also zumindest war es so bei den älteren Versionen so. Hab meine früher auch so Programmiert, musste da halt auch noch die Sommer und WInterzeit manuell umstellen.

Grüsse


----------



## Niemur (7 Oktober 2010)

Ich bitte noch um etwas Geduld, da mein Unternehmen zur Zeit brummt wie wie Sau!

Du bist aber nicht vergessen!

Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## Spartiaten (7 Oktober 2010)

Ok das neue SPS ist auch noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Spartiaten (2 Januar 2011)

Niemur schrieb:


> Ich bitte noch um etwas Geduld, da mein Unternehmen zur Zeit brummt wie wie Sau!
> 
> Du bist aber nicht vergessen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Niemur, wollte mal fragen wie weit du mit dem Programm bist?
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich hatte hier schon mal ein programm reingesetzt, das zur sonnenwende umstellt, bitte suchen.


----------



## Niemur (3 Januar 2011)

Spartiaten schrieb:


> Hallo Niemur, wollte mal fragen wie weit du mit dem Programm bist?
> Danke für die Antwort


 
Oh, Sch***e!:icon_redface:

Ich hab Dich völlig vergessen! 2010 war das Jahr der Maloche, da ist einiges liegen geblieben. Ich hoffe, dass Du genauso viel Verständnis wie meine Familie aufbringst. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.


 Ich setze diese Woche noch einen Rohentwurf hier ins Forum.
Also bitte ich nochmals um ein klein wenig Geduld!

Gruß
Thoralf


----------



## Niemur (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo Spartiaten,
Im Anhang findest Du eine Testversion der Aquarium Steuerung. Darin sind die Zeitschaltuhren zunächst durch die Eingänge I1 bisI8 ersetzt. Die Zeitbausteine B8, B11, B14 und B16 sind für den Test auf Minuten / Sekunden eingestellt. Das bedeutet, dass jetzt die Minuten in Sekunden und die Stunden in Minuten ablaufen.
Zum Testen tust Du so als wäre jetzt Sommer( Einstellung später in der Jahreszeitschaltuhr 1. März bis 31 Oktober, siehe dazu in der Kurzbeschreibung für die JZU Beispiel 1) und drückst in der Simulation auf I5(Sommer). Es wird nichts passieren bis Du auch I6 (Sommer Tag EIN/AUS) drückst, dann wird der Ausgang Q1 gesetzt. Das gleiche passiert auch mit Winter (I7)+ Winter Tag EIN/AUS (I8 ). Für November (I3 undI4) ist es genau so, nur dass jedes Mal wenn der Tag ein- oder ausgeschaltet wird, dann wird die Einschaltzeit entsprechend um 5 Minuten (in diesem Testbeispiel allerdings um 5 Sekunden) erhöht. Die Ausschaltzeit wird um 5 Minuten in (diesem Testbeispiel allerdings um 5 Sekunden) verkürzt. Du musst also später in der Wochenzeitschaltuhr für "November" die früheste Einschaltzeit (für den 1.Nov) und die früheste Ausschaltzeit (für den 30.Nov) programmieren. Das gilt auch für die WZU für den Februar.
Mit den Pfeiltasten kannst Du das Display aktivieren.
Erläuterung:
< = linke Pfeiltaste
> = rechte Pfeiltaste
v = untere Pfeiltaste
^= obere Pfeiltaste
Drücke die < + > gleichzeitig länger als 3 Sekunden, dann erscheint eine Anzeige mit den Offsetzeiten zu der Sommerschaltzeit und nach 10 Sekunden das gleiche Bild nur mit den Winterschaltzeiten und deren Offsets. Wenn für 90 Sekunden keine weitere Pfeiltaste gedrückt wird, verschwindet die Anzeige automatisch. Da Du in der Simulation nicht zwei Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kannst, sind die < und die > Taste als Schalter ausgelegt! Während der aktivierten Anzeige kannst Du mit der < Taste in das Tages – Sync.- Menü springen. Dieses ist notwendig falls Du die Uhr während des Februars oder des Novembers in Betrieb nimmst. 
Beispiel:
Inbetriebnahme am 15. Februar. < und > gleichzeitig für 3 Sekunden drücken. Die Offset – Anzeige erscheint. Danach musst Du noch einmal < drücken. Mit v und ^kannst Du dann den Tag auf 15 stellen. Die einzelnen Stepps sind dabei etwas träge (1Sekunde pro Stepp).
Die voll funktionsfähige Logo kannst Du auch bei mir fertig programmiert bestellen. Nimm dazu bitte per PN Kontakt zu mir auf.

Ansonsten, viel Spaß damit
Gruß
Thoralf


----------

